# Taking mushrooms alone?



## boogiewoogie (Feb 22, 2008)

ive never done mushrooms, but ive been wanting to for a while. is there anything wrong with taking them alone at my house?


----------



## Stoners With Guns (Feb 23, 2008)

not at all, if you feel like you can handel a 8 houre trip by yourself. i recomend having a buddy but i've triped alone. it was very introspective and insightfull. just have lots of good music. i realy recomend The Who: who's next album all the way through when you start peeking. it literaly blew my mind.


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't know...I've heard stories from friends who have had terrible trips-frightening stories that make me wonder how they survived with their sanity (mostly) intact. Please don't do shrooms or any other strong hallucinogen alone. It's not safe, especially for the inexperienced user. Wouldn't it suck if you freaked out and called 911 telling them the fucking walls are alive and trying to eat you, or that your body is being pulled apart by 6-headed demons?


----------



## jomal206 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah I don't know about doing them for the first time by yourself.....if you were experienced with them, for sure.....but just for the fact that you don't know what to expect....I'd see if a buddy will do it with you


----------



## MrBaker (Feb 23, 2008)

If you can't do them alone, then you're either A. doing too many B. crazy without the shrooms and they just bring out your craziness.

Just start low. If you were going to start a work-out regiment, you wouldn't start by bench pressing 400 lbs would you?


----------



## porchmonkey4life (Feb 23, 2008)

MrBaker said:


> If you can't do them alone, then you're either A. doing too many B. crazy without the shrooms and they just bring out your craziness.
> 
> Just start low. If you were going to start a work-out regiment, you wouldn't start by bench pressing 400 lbs would you?


Like I said. Don't do them alone. If you have any latent psychological problems (that you don't know about yet), these will be made manifest, and possibly irreversibly. Do you have any family history of mental illness? 

Having addressed that, it's just way more fucking fun to trip with other people, whether or not your buddies are sober (but more fun if they're tripping right with you).


----------



## shadymyster555 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have tripped alone before, when I was still in high school, AND my parents were home, on top of that, i was GROUNDED! I still had tons of fun, and even had conversations with my parents. It was my first time back then, and it was still awesome, you have to be strong minded though, I would not recommend it for most people.


----------



## Orangeman (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah, people who are used to shrooms can do it. I think all drugs are like that, I mean marijuana does nothing to my mentality as far as my comprehension, but I know a lot of people I still smoke with that just get fuckin retarded and can't even operate a computer when they smoke with me so..anywho I can't wait to try shrooms. I'm ordering some spores and gonna grow my own and take them this summer when this house will be all mines. I'll have my cousin over here to make sure I'm alright lol.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 23, 2008)

when i went home and i was still on mushrooms just the feeling of no one being there made me really sad. and nothing bad happened at all. it wont like give you a bad trip its just you should have someone there with you.


----------



## Lizard.King (Feb 23, 2008)

I wouldn't do them alone you feel sooooooo fucking shitty the first time I did them was 5 grams I had the best time me and my buddies watched movies all night dying of laughter and I was able to do fit the rim of a cup in my mouth (I know there will be jokes) I also have a picture if any one wants to see its fuckin hilarious. Now when they went to bed I was still trippin hard because I ate a gram or two about 30 min before they wanted to go to sleep. So I tried to sleep but it just threw me into a shitty place. Same thing happened with MDMA my buddy left after 2 hours into the trip and I got horribly depressed.


----------



## boogiewoogie (Feb 23, 2008)

None of my friends want to do em though, thats my problem. One of my friends said hed do it with me but every time I bring it up he makes up some excuse about why he cant do it. I'm all for being safe so I'll probably just wait


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Feb 23, 2008)

boogiewoogie said:


> ive never done mushrooms, but ive been wanting to for a while. is there anything wrong with taking them alone at my house?


dont do that man
thats the worst you could do
its bad to be by yourself when your tripping, you will start to feel really lonely and that might make u get a bad trip. i was alone once when i tripped and i had the worse trip ever. its also bad to be with too many people. so 2 or 3 is good as long as you feel comfortable


----------



## Lizard.King (Feb 23, 2008)

boogiewoogie said:


> None of my friends want to do em though, thats my problem. One of my friends said hed do it with me but every time I bring it up he makes up some excuse about why he cant do it. I'm all for being safe so I'll probably just wait



Just do em but have someone there to hang out with


----------



## Oisterboy (Feb 24, 2008)

Do it! DOOO IT! If there is nobody there, your mind can wander, rather than focusing on talking with someone else.


So much more for your money...


Although, for your FIRST time...I'd atleast have someone you could call on the phone...who'd be there for you FOR SURE (the ringing, waiting for someone to pick up can be scary...it seems like it goes on forever.)


----------



## Lizard.King (Feb 24, 2008)

Talking to someone else? Fuck that noise I had no intention on talking it was wayyy to hard I kept thinking of what I wanted to say then it would come out so dgfg then my friends would be like what and I would stay quiet and look back to the movie. We tried playing poker when a couple of us were fucked up on them and the sober kids didnt understand why it was so hard for us to deal with the game until they figured out that we were so gone on shrooms there was no lookin back. But as long as someones there but seriously do shrooms and watch comedies you will die of laughter. I watched Waiting Jay and Silent Bob Strike back and Fear and Loathing I was on the floor laughing sooo hard I've never laughed that hard and I yet to have again.


----------



## Microdizzey (Feb 24, 2008)

When I did them by myself, I was able to lounge naked and freely. Couldn't have done that with buddies around. lol

Good music, glass of water, and mellow lights is all you need.


----------



## Lizard.King (Feb 24, 2008)

Microdizzey said:


> When I did them by myself, I was able to lounge naked and freely. Couldn't have done that with buddies around. lol
> 
> Good music, glass of water, and mellow lights is all you need.


Hey if your friends can't deal with you laying around in your house naked then you need new friends! LOL I once got drunk with a bunch of people and we ran down my road streaking well it ended up to be me the only one running down the road as they were behind me taking pictures LOL good times for sure so if anyone wants to see some sweet ass runnin lemme know hahahaha


----------



## 420 Growper (Feb 25, 2008)

I ate some bt myself while my wife was at work--i sat and watched John Wayne movies all day and laughed my ass off...my wifey was pissed at me when she got home and it seemed like people i hadn't seen in a long time kept comin over that day and I was trying to hide it--fuckin paranoid and in cartoon land --hilarious


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 25, 2008)

Shrooms are ok alone if you're carefull . start low. 1g . It's good if you're alone to have the ability to go outside . Tripping indoors can be kind of restrictive , outside lots of things to look at. Trees, grass, birds, and oh yeah , funny looking people. Just don't talk to your neighbors they might think you're a retard, or worse, A fucking PSYHCO.


----------



## Lizard.King (Feb 25, 2008)

They'll probally think your a retard if anything its fuckin hard to speak on mushrooms and make sense


----------



## Oisterboy (Feb 25, 2008)

Lizard.King said:


> Talking to someone else? Fuck that noise I had no intention on talking it was wayyy to hard I kept thinking of what I wanted to say then it would come out so dgfg then my friends would be like what and I would stay quiet and look back to the movie.


Well, my buddies are pretty experienced trippers. So, they always help me out. The first few times I tripped, I really needed someone there. Then, just someone to call.


Now, I wouldn't need anyone really.


----------



## Passthat87 (Feb 25, 2008)

nah dont take only 1 gram u need at least a half 1/8 so do it up and go balls to the wall


----------



## Schmidty (Feb 26, 2008)

I took 4 grams of cubes one night while I was alone. When everything started to come on (slight visuals, body high, etc...) I was having a great time. I put on some Infected Mushroom: I'm the Supervisor and cracked down on the couch with Big Blue (my bong), which I ceremoniously keep with me when I shroom. That's a long story in itself... 

I distinctly remember it was 4 minutes and 27 seconds into the 7th song when things just didnt seem right. I know that CD like the back of my hand, on shrooms and sober, and it just wasnt right. I laid there for a few minutes, which felt like hours, until I just couldnt take it any longer. The music was literally scratching my bones, and I didnt like it. As soon as I sat up, I realized what was happening... I didnt have anyone to call that would be able to come over and talk me through the bad trip, so I bunkered in with my smokes and water (unfortunately knowing that any green could set it off even further...). The literal feeling of your heart wanting to explode out of your chest; the coming and going of morbid thoughts; the ever-growing uneasiness that something terrible is wrong... During a bad trip by yourself, there is nothing right in the world. Nothing except what you can convince yourself of, and even that doesnt last long. 

About two months prior to this, I had a very good friend over for a night of shrooms. He brought his own blend of this and that, which he dropped into some spaghetti to eat rather than choke them down raw. I really have no idea to this day how much he put in there... His trip went South real fast... and long story short I talked him through about six hours until he was literally scratching his brain trying to get the trip out of his system. He called 911, and walked out to the street for the paramedics to pick him up. Still thank him to this day for that move, seeing that there was an arsenal of this and that in the appt. 

So, I did my best to remember how I helped him get through those six hours, knowing that mine wouldnt last more than that. Even though you can literally tell yourself that its all going to pass, and that life will go on... there's an abundant feeling of poison coursing through your body when you're having a bad trip. I think the only thing that stopped me from calling 911 was the fact that I had been through it with my buddy just prior to this night. 

Once the negative had passed, after about four hours, I had an awesome time with the rest of the trip... The come-down is always a positive experience for me. I made it to bed about five hours after I felt the first signs of them.

Moral of the story... If you're going to take shrooms any time, you better be ready for a bad trip. 

I've taken shrooms more times than I could count, and they're definitely my weekend entertainment of choice. I wish they were more readily available these days... Each time is a very unique experience, whether its a positive, negative or medium trip. 

My suggestion is that if you have never done them then you should probably find a friend that has some experience. Make sure the environment that you take them in is a safe place for all. 

Good luck to all!


----------



## hom36rown (Feb 27, 2008)

Ive done it plenty of times, you think about the wierdest shit


----------



## upinchronic1 (Feb 27, 2008)

hey lizardking. i want to see that pic, sounds like you have quite the mouth.


----------



## Lizard.King (Feb 28, 2008)

oh yeah for you sick fucks out there 

http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m316/Lizrdking71/Shrooms.jpg


----------



## Cyphen (Feb 28, 2008)

All the best trips I've ever taken have been alone. As said earlier, if you are unable to take mushrooms without a babysitter to prevent you from doing something stupid or dangerous, then you have absolutely NO place taking any form of hallucinogenic substance. You simply lack the maturity to properly dose yourself, or you lack the mental fortitude to face a deep, true introspective experience. 

That said, do lots of research (if you've never been there, go to Shroomery - Magic Mushrooms (Shrooms) Demystified - They are to mushrooms what RIU is to herb.) Understand the potential effects and honestly evaluate yourself whether you are comfortable enough with who you are to really face the potential worst of what your mind contains. And most importantly, START SMALL!! 1-1.5 gram is fine and probably ideal for a first trip. It will not explode your mind, but will give you a good sense of what you are in for and how you can deal with it. As you get experience with the substance, increase your dose and really get ready to see some things about who you are.

Mushrooms will not make you crazy, they won't fry your brain or give you schizophrenia. If you have a bad trip (and you will, at some point, if you continue to trip, understand this above all) it willl suck. It will scare you, it will make you very uncomfortable, and it will be a shit night for you. But it will end, and you will either be strengthened by it, or you will allow it to cripple you, and that is when you will really see what kind of person you are.

If you have doubt about the trip or yourself, don't do it I say. Mushrooms are an extremely powerful organism, and just like you don't give the keys of a 20,000 pound diesel truck to a 16 year old, you can not expect anything but disaster from allowing an unprepared mind access to something so significant. If you are ready for the experience, well you don't need me or anyone else to tell you what to do. You already know the mushroom, you know the significance of the experience that you are about to undertake, and you are prepared to accept the consequences of what you find in there, no matter how awful it may be.


----------



## spencersaysiloveweed (Mar 1, 2008)

doooo it now


----------



## Microdizzey (Mar 1, 2008)

Schmidty said:


> Moral of the story... If you're going to take shrooms any time, you better be ready for a bad trip.


Very true. A bad trip can happen when you least expect it. 

A change in music is usually a good cure for my bad trips though.


----------



## potpress (Jun 9, 2008)

I heard that if you down a naggin of brandy it brings you out of a bad trip?


----------



## massbaster (Jun 9, 2008)

Orangeman said:


> Yeah, people who are used to shrooms can do it. I think all drugs are like that, I mean marijuana does nothing to my mentality as far as my comprehension, but I know a lot of people I still smoke with that just get fuckin retarded and can't even operate a computer when they smoke with me so..anywho I can't wait to try shrooms. I'm ordering some spores and gonna grow my own and take them this summer when this house will be all mines. I'll have my cousin over here to make sure I'm alright lol.


been following my thread?

check it out. i am a newbie and things are going good. lots of pics and explanation of what i done.
https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/76484-so-here-we-go-pics.html
as far as taking them alone, 

A.) probably not the best idea 
B.) should not be too bad if only take low quantity 
C.) it is not like acid where you trip and you don't really realize your doing drugs. with shrooms and you start to trip unless you eat ALOT you still know that you ate some shrooms and that is what is causing the visuals. 
D.) _TRY AND GET A FRIEND TO DO IT WITH, THEN JUST GO WALK AROUND YOUR NEIGHBORHOOD._ *YOU WILL LAUGH YOUR ASS OFF SO BAD YOU MIGHT BRUISE RIBS OR PULL MUSCLE. 

HAVE FUN!!
*


----------

